# François Couperin, dit le Grand



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Hiya

Recently Adès' F. Couperin studies (



) came up on t he radio, and l realised I had seen his name quite often, but actually know very little music by Baroque composer.

Could anybody offer any recommendations of F Couperin's music that they've enjoyed?

Cheers!


----------



## Lindenbaum (Jun 8, 2017)

*Pieces de Clavecin*--Couperin was a famous harpsichordist and wrote some of the best in that instrument's repertoire. The pieces are early examples of the roccoco style: light, airy and simple in form, while being thickly ornamented and very subtle in melody. His pieces are loosely collected into suites (called ordres) but work very well one at a time. Some of his most famous pieces include_ Le Tic Toc Choc, Les Barricades Mystérieuses_, and_ Les Dominos_ (Couperin named his pieces with weird cute little roccoco titles)
Two excellent recordings for harpsichord are Hantai on Mirare, and Carol Lei Breckenridge on Arabeque. If you prefer piano, Tharaud has an excellent recording.

*Concerts Royaux*--These are chamber pieces written to be performed by the personal musicians of Louis XV. They incorporate elements of the italian style of Corelli together with french sensibility and ornamentation.
Savall has a superlative recording of these on Alia Vox, but he leaves out the second set (also called "les gouts-reunis" or "the tastes[french and italian] reunited")

These are what I would start with. Other great things by Couperin include his Tenebrae responsories, his Organ Masses, and his Apotheoses trio sonatas.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

If you can find it, this wonderful CD is a good introduction to his non-keyboard music:
https://www.discogs.com/François-Co...ogwood-Trois-Leçons-De-Ténèbr/release/9065175
The Leçons are wonderful music regardless, and probably Youtube will have at leats a few recodings of the 3rd, the most famous.

Keyboard works are the heart of Couperin's oeuvre though. If you like the harpsichord, get some Blandine Verlet CD maybe? I'd say get Baumont's complete set, but it's a bit too much for an introduction. On piano this music doesn't work as well but some older performers did great things with it. It's been a while since I've listened to Couperin on piano, though. Maybe try Marcelle Meyer if the sound quality isn't an issue for you.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

arthro said:


> Hiya
> 
> Recently Adès' F. Couperin studies (
> 
> ...


I'm not a great fan despite repeated efforts, but I can say that, of the keyboard music, I enjoyed the preludes most, and probably Leonhardt's performances. Leonhardt may be your best bet generally, there was a fine recording on DHM.

I spent a lot of time exploring Leçons de Ténèbre years ago, in 2012 in fact, I think I heard most recordings around at the time, and the two that appealed most were the first Deller (you've got to be careful to get the right Deller recording) and Les Demoiselles de St. Cyr. It was a long time ago, I don't know how I'd feel now.

Oh, there's the viol sonatas, they're pretty good, I liked Jay Bernfeld the most, at least the last time I listened.

I forgot something, the pianist Georges Cziffra was exceptionally good in Couperin, there's a live recording from Senlis. Also Madeleine de Valmalète. Maybe the most romantic is Sokolov from Schwetzingen, let me know if you want me to upload the concert recording for you.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I second Hantai. It's sold out, but available for listening on Spotify, and as mp3 downloads.

Couperin's Pieces de Violes performed by Paolo Pandolfo or Savall. A slight preference for Pandolfo's version.
Angela Hewitt's keyboard albums are good, and I gravitate towards volume 2 mainly, but all of them are good.

And I particularly enjoy this selection of Couperin's music


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Fabulous, thank you all for the commentary and suggestions!

Off I go on my journey!


----------

